# NSD- Ernie Ball Cobalt 7 string set, 10-62 (first impressions)



## aawshred (Nov 14, 2012)

I got home today to see an awesome little package from the kind people at Ernie Ball! They sent me some of the new Cobalt 7 string sets, with 10-62 gauge strings. It's like a skinny top heavy bottom set (10-52) with an added 62. I took some pictures and put them on my new Jackson a little while ago.







they don't screw around!











Freshly strung up!

First off, yes those are instagram pictures. Didn't have a camera with me, didn't think you guys would mind since it's just packs of strings 

It's hard to tell, and it's not too important, but the Cobalts are more silver than standard nickel strings. Honestly adds a cool look to a black guitar like this, but it's subtle and doesn't really matter to begin with haha. 

First impressions of these strings are amazing! I tuned the guitar to drop G, D standard with a low G. Perfect tension, as I expected. The low G is clearer than the low A I had with the last set of strings i had (10-59).

The tone of these strings is absolutely clearer and more resonant than nickel strings. Just sitting around playing unplugged is awesome, they're punchy as hell. They do feel a little bit different, it's not a bad difference though. Overall they just bring a better playing experience. The quality of your strings isn't something you think about a whole lot, and using a new kind that improve your sound without sounding too dull or too bright is refreshing.

So yeah, pretty lengthy first impressions but the guys at Ernie Ball were nice enough to hook me up with these and I definitely think you guys need to know about these things. I didn't know what to think about the Cobalts when I first heard about them but they blew me away, definitely exceeded my expectations!

Can't thank Ernie Ball enough, and I hope you guys go out and try some of these!


----------



## aawshred (Nov 14, 2012)

added note- I've only tuned this guitar once since I strung it up and it's still in tune after at least half an hour of play time. Never experienced anything like that before with new strings hahaha


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice! I dont like nickel strings, so I play stainless steal strings, but I will definitely check them out.


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Nov 14, 2012)

Austin, I'm extremely jealous of your EB endorsement perks ;P 

Glad to hear they sound good with the 62! I have ST/HB Cobalts on my Tempest, tuned to drop C, and quite satisfied with them. Definitely better than the standard ST/HB set!


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 14, 2012)

i will definitely be checking these out next re-string.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 14, 2012)

awesome!
definitely intrigued by these new cobalt strings.


----------



## sear (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting, but the price difference is not really worth it to me. Please give a follow-up in a few days to let us know if they last longer than regular Ernie Balls. Those things always go dead for me in a day or two so I wonder if the Cobalts are any better.


----------



## mongey (Nov 15, 2012)

I really like the conalt set I have on my drop d 6 string. I'd be all these if they had a .68 low string. Even a .66 I'd give it a go but .62 is just too light

You have the inside cheese. Any plans for any heavier gauges in cobalt ?


----------



## aawshred (Nov 15, 2012)

What tuning and scale length are you using? For me, .68 and .66 would be heavier than I would want. Those gauges would be tight in response, but muddy in tone. I had a .68 on this guitar tuned to low F and it handled it well, but just sounded muddy. For those kind of string gauges to work i'd say a 27/28.6 inch scale would be necessary.

I imagine if they do anymore 8 string sets soon there will be a .68 option. I'll speak to them at NAMM and see what they have planned, might even have some new stuff out by that time.


----------



## Hyacinth (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I'll try out a set next time I re-string.


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 15, 2012)

cool, this is exactly the set of strings I am looking for, always have to get hybrids sets (10-52, and then buy a 62 seperately), so I will definitely try these out, just on that alone.


----------



## mongey (Nov 15, 2012)

aawshred said:


> What tuning and scale length are you using? For me, .68 and .66 would be heavier than I would want. Those gauges would be tight in response, but muddy in tone. I had a .68 on this guitar tuned to low F and it handled it well, but just sounded muddy. For those kind of string gauges to work i'd say a 27/28.6 inch scale would be necessary.
> 
> I imagine if they do anymore 8 string sets soon there will be a .68 option. I'll speak to them at NAMM and see what they have planned, might even have some new stuff out by that time.



I'm playing a 25.5 in drop A. Got the guitar with a .70 was too much but the .68 feels and sounds great. I could go a little smaller but a .62 would be too loose I think.


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 15, 2012)

A .62 is slightly loose. A .64 is perfect.


----------



## Manurack (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a set of 10-52s before my daughter was born and threw them onto my Jackson Dinky strat and I was amazed at how awesome they sounded unplugged, very loud and clear with a lot of clarity!
I ordered a 12-56 set for my 7 string, then was going to add a .065 bass string for the low B, but Musicians Friend was not able to send Ernie Ball products to the high Canadian Arctic. Yeah I'm Inuit if you wondering.
I can't wait to get my guitars strung up with these again!!!


----------



## aawshred (Nov 15, 2012)

mongey said:


> I'm playing a 25.5 in drop A. Got the guitar with a .70 was too much but the .68 feels and sounds great. I could go a little smaller but a .62 would be too loose I think.



Damn. I had a low .59 in drop A and it was plenty tight. probably just differences in the guitar.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 15, 2012)

String tension is all a matter of opinion. Personally .062-.010 is perfect for Drop A in my opinion, but would be too loose in Drop G for me. Since we are endorsed by D'Addario though I get the .062-.013 baritone 6 string pack and then add a .010 to make it a 7 string pack. I definitely want to try these though. Very awesome it's a .062-.010 7 string pack, hopefully D'Addario will do the same hahaha.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 15, 2012)

10-62 sounds like a great set. Wonder if they will make a coated set like that, biggest coated was 56 to my knowledge. I prefer the coated to the cobalts myself, but the cobalts have a really nice feel to them.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 15, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Personally .062-.010 is perfect for Drop A in my opinion



Good thing I ordered a few sets last night just for that tuning.


----------



## Duke318 (Nov 15, 2012)

A .68 or even a .70 would be more in line with that .52

I use Elixir 10-52 and a low 68 for Bb standard on a 26.5 scale.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm using a 26.5 inch scale too, .68 would be way too much for Bb for me personally. I think it also has a lot to do with how hard or light the player picks. if you really dig into it. it would be easier for a string to be buzzing around and everything.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's just what I've been looking for! I can't find them on the site though...


----------



## FireInside (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm definitely going to check these out.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Nov 16, 2012)

idk why I've always loveed EB packages.
Gotta try those in dropped B on my six string.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 16, 2012)

ilovefinnish said:


> idk why I've always loveed EB packages.



The red/silver on black is badassss haha.


----------



## kaaka (Nov 17, 2012)

The cobalt is best strings out there in my opinion. After levelling my frets on my favorite 6-str, my tech suggested to put cobalts on. And I said sure. Man, do they sound good!
I would be curious when the 7-string sets are available in Europe.


----------



## Djentliman (Nov 17, 2012)

Not meaning to bash or anything but these strings are more abrasive than regular strings. They will wear your frets down ALOT quicker. Source: experience.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah that would make sense, they are a little more along the lines of steel strings which also do that. I've been meaning to get stainless steel frets for a while anyway.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 17, 2012)

You can tell Ernie Ball you're responsible for at least two sales.


----------



## that short guy (Nov 17, 2012)

My curiousity about these things has been killing me but I never bought a set because they didn't make a 7 string set.... opened this thread up, saw this and well.... a few sets should be hitting my mail box in a few days. 

Hopefully they're better than the Dean Markley Blue Steels I've been using.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 17, 2012)

Insinfier said:


> You can tell Ernie Ball you're responsible for at least two sales.





that short guy said:


> My curiousity about these things has been killing me but I never bought a set because they didn't make a 7 string set.... opened this thread up, saw this and well.... a few sets should be hitting my mail box in a few days.
> 
> Hopefully they're better than the Dean Markley Blue Steels I've been using.



you guys rule!! Insinfier, let us know how you end up liking them!


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a D'Addario guy, but the 7 string sets are...lacking... I'm eager to try these out.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll be trying the 10 - 56 Cobalt set on my 7. That's a little heavier than what I'm used to playing, but hopefully my weenie hands can still bend.

I tried Cobalts on my 6 back when they only had 6-string sets, and loved them.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 17, 2012)

I just realized the 10-56 would be PERFECT for drop C on a 6, just by taking out the 46.....

fuck


----------



## aawshred (Nov 19, 2012)

for those interested, i've had these strings on since i posted this thread and they still feel brand new, same with the sound. pretty crazy they haven't even dulled out a little.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm really eager to try them out, but my guitar isn't even here yet. Damn mail...

All I have right now from the mail is this.






And a few Ensiferum albums.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2012)

aawshred said:


> for those interested, i've had these strings on since i posted this thread and they still feel brand new, same with the sound. pretty crazy they haven't even dulled out a little.



A set of strings lasting a week is not impressive unless you're playing 12+ hours a day  Let me know how they're doing in three weeks or so 

Sorry long time Elixir user and have been looking for something that feels as smooth and lasts as long but is cheaper. Still looking and am wondering how the Cobalts are.

My main issue with the normal EBs is that they sound great for about two days and are completely dead by the end of a week usually.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 20, 2012)

Elixirs do last long but they do not have the response i'm going for in strings, i used to use them and after going back to normal nickel strings and cobalts i found that my tone improved a lot. I'm playing and tracking at least 3 hours a day, if not more. but for me a week of 100% fresh strings rules


----------



## slenderman (Nov 20, 2012)

Im really interested in these, however I wish they were just a bit heavier, like .64  I play in g sharp and found that to be just perfect. never tried a .62 tho


----------



## lurgar (Nov 20, 2012)

Just put on my .10-.62 set last night and I have to say that I'm impressed so far. Much louder than the LaBella's that I'm used to and the low B is much more clear. I was also impressed with how quickly they got in tune and stayed in tune.

Even though the low B wasn't as big as I was used to (used to a .64) it doesn't exhibit the problems I've had with smaller strings before. I can hit it hard and it doesn't waver in pitch much even though it feels fairly slinky. 

I can just hope now that they last a lot longer than regular EBs.

Edit: Should point out that I'm using B standard.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Sorry long time Elixir user and have been looking for something that feels as smooth and lasts as long but is cheaper. Still looking and am wondering how the Cobalts are.



I use Elixirs on all my guitars. Tried a set of cobalts on my Jackson. They're not "smooth" at all, especially compared to Elixirs. However they DO seem to be lasting just as long on my guitar. It's been almost 2 months since I put them on, and they're holding up about as well as the Elixirs tend to. 

They have a strange "gritty" feel, at first. It was incredibly noticeable at first, coming from the coated strings. It shocked me at first, felt like old, disgusting, crusty strings on a guitar at Guitar Center. But they were loud, and produced a great sound with my pickup. After a few days of playing, I either got used to the gritty feel or else whatever was causing it wore off.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, the actual texture on the strings is way different than elixirs. Even from nickel for that matter. They feel more like steel strings, I don't know whether that speaks to their tonal similarities to steel strings but that's neither here nor there. They're not as gritty as steel strings though. Elixirs are suuuuper smooth, but I'm not too concerned about that I guess. 



> Just put on my .10-.62 set last night and I have to say that I'm impressed so far. Much louder than the LaBella's that I'm used to and the low B is much more clear. I was also impressed with how quickly they got in tune and stayed in tune.
> 
> Even though the low B wasn't as big as I was used to (used to a .64) it doesn't exhibit the problems I've had with smaller strings before. I can hit it hard and it doesn't waver in pitch much even though it feels fairly slinky.
> 
> I can just hope now that they last a lot longer than regular EBs.



really glad you're digging them! I'd say they definitely last longer!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 20, 2012)

Having a little trouble locating these. I'd like 3 sets of the .10 - .56, but can only find a couple on the 'bay. I'd prefer to order them from an established retailer if possible.

Any idea when these will start hitting the big online stores?


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazon.com: Ernie Ball 7-String Regular Slinky Cobalt Electric Guitar Strings, 10-56: Musical Instruments

Ordered mine from Guitar String Warehouse. Had no problems with them.


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 21, 2012)

Insinfier said:


> Amazon.com: Ernie Ball 7-String Regular Slinky Cobalt Electric Guitar Strings, 10-56: Musical Instruments
> 
> Ordered mine from Guitar String Warehouse. Had no problems with them.



Gah. How did I forget to check Amazon.com. That's sad 

Still curious when the bigger places (Musician's Friend, Sweetwater, etc) are going to start offering these. I wonder what the delay is?


----------



## that short guy (Nov 21, 2012)

Insinfier said:


> Ordered mine from Guitar String Warehouse. Had no problems with them.


 

I did the same Ordered them on Friday and they were in my mailbox monday. I haven't had time to put them on yet but I'm gonna do that tonight so hopefully they're what I'm looking for


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2012)

aawshred said:


> Yes, the actual texture on the strings is way different than elixirs. Even from nickel for that matter. They feel more like steel strings, I don't know whether that speaks to their tonal similarities to steel strings but that's neither here nor there. They're not as gritty as steel strings though. Elixirs are suuuuper smooth, but I'm not too concerned about that I guess.



Might try a set of these for my next string change and see how they are.

Also, you need to put in your sig that you're endorsed by EB


----------



## aawshred (Nov 21, 2012)

very true, need to update the sig in general. thanks for reminding me!

glad to see so many people have gotten these things! they will not disappoint!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 21, 2012)

Just ordered 6 sets of the 10-56's. Had some leftover credits on an old Amazon gift card that I'd forgotten about.


----------



## zilla (Nov 22, 2012)

Ordered a 10-56 set. Can't. Wait to try them!


----------



## that short guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok so I put them on last night and I'm gonna be honest, at first I wasn't too happy with them. They were more grittier than the Blues Steel's that I normally used and were noticibly quieter than them too. So I let them sit over night and picked the guitar back up this morning and I will say that while I'm not sold yet one thing I will give these strings is that they have more clarity to them than the Blue Steel. So I'm gonna give it a little more time and see if they grow on me


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine just arrived. I wish I could say I got so many because I'm sponsored by EB, but alas, I had to pay for 'em


----------



## aawshred (Nov 25, 2012)

that rules, let us know how you like them!


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 25, 2012)

aawshred said:


> that rules, let us know how you like them!



Oh, I already KNOW I like them, which is why I ordered so many. I've had them on my 6-string since they came out... all this time hoping EB would one day make a 7-string set.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 26, 2012)

"I'm aawshred and I'm going to buy as many strings as my wallet allows me!"

I'm also a huge fan of the packaging. I've started a collection


----------



## aawshred (Nov 27, 2012)

as i'm typing this, there is a sweetwater advertisement at the top of the page with tons of cobalt packs on it. those personalized ads freak me out so much.


----------



## sleepy502 (Dec 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq64vXnaSCw&feature=g-crec-u

I got the 10-62 pack on my AW-7. Man these strings are amazing. Bright and tons of pop, and play like butter. I also noticed a huge difference playing acoustically. I'm quite confident I will be stringing at least this guitar with these strings forever.

I was content with the 60 for G# but the 62 in this pack makes it sound perfect imo.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 6, 2012)

These are great strings. I had these on a few of my guitars and then decided to try Circle-Ks. Initially I really liked the Circle-Ks for their seemingly wider frequency response and low end but after a week they sounded very flat and the higher frequencies became quite thin when palm-muting.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been using cobalts on my 6 and now I just got rid of the d'addarios on my 7 to replace them with the new 7 cobalt set, they're just as amazing on my 7. I've said this many times but I highly recommend them!


----------



## aawshred (Dec 7, 2012)

awesome to hear that. yeah i'm rocking the same set on my 7 since i made this thread!! they are seriously as bright as ever, i'm psyched about how long they last. 




sleepy502 said:


> I was content with the 60 for G# but the 62 in this pack makes it sound perfect imo.



I find it to be really perfect for G# also, as well as G. not sure which tuning i prefer.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 7, 2012)

I want a set NOW


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought my first set of cobalts today in 10-52 and ehhhhh, I dont see them being worth the extra 5$ and any improvements feel very minor too me. plus the strings feel more raw so there a bit more friction on the string/theyre a little sticky almost


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 10, 2012)

im really interested in these. the 10-5? set, i always forget the low gauge but ive played the 10 gauge slinkys for about 10 years now, so if these are just even slightly better im set. 

and it may or may not be relevant, but my band just started tracking, and we dont currently have a bass player. being the only one with a quality bass, i was voted to track the low end (im the lead guitarist) and i put a .045-.130 5 string set of cobalts on my stock 4 string mexi fender p bass, and i have to say, it is the best bass tone ive ever had. ill play cobalts on my bass for the forseeable future


----------



## aawshred (Dec 12, 2012)

I put a set of .105s on my jazz bass just the other day! absolutely loving them, i agree that they will be my go-to strings for recording bass. Especially for metal, they really sound killer.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 12, 2012)

Where can we pick this 10-62 set up? Ebay the only source?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2012)

How's the feel compared to regular EB? I've always hated the playing surface of regular EB because it felt so rough. Are these at least smoother?


----------



## zilla (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally got around to putting a set on my 6-string baritone (waiting for a set for my 7 string)

colour: yes, they are a dull grey colour vs shiny silver like other guitar strings.

feel: i didn't find them as rough as some people were making them out to be.

the first thing that I noticed, and it was pretty substantial; the wound strings seem *way* more flexible than a comparible d'addario or traditional EB string. I'm sure that this contributes to their unique tone.

I can't wait to get a set on my 7. c'mon Canada Post.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 16, 2012)

Do they sound like this (sound file enclosed)?:


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 16, 2012)

yea, Im starting to really warm up to these strings. the top 3 unwound strings feel great, and the lower 3 arent as different than what I originally thought. the increased output is enough that I had to back off the height of my pickups and maybe its the recent release of Axe fx firmware 9.0 maybe its the strings, maybe its ear lately but the tone I getting now is pretty awesome, and Im pretty happy with them


----------



## Deathbykidd (Jan 4, 2013)

Any idea when the larger chains are going to start selling these? I've called GC ( I live quite far so driving and checking could turn out to be a waste of time.) and they said they don't carry any, but could special order them.

Edit: I was talking about the 10-62 pack. Really interested about them.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

Do these hold tension very well? I had been using D'Addario before and just switched to LaBella and noticed a increased amount of tension and stability with only a slightly bigger gauge. How are these like? I'm interested in the 10-62 set but 62 seems pretty light for drop A for me, currently using a 70 for the 7th string A


----------



## nic0us (Jan 5, 2013)

I would really like to try these strings out, too bad nobody sells them in Finland  Does anyone of you know an european online music store which would sells these?


----------

